# Toledo Blue Club



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle, I think we may be two of the few who have the blue 

I can't even begin to capture the many colors/shade of toledo blue


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Lookin' sharp..toledo looks awesome in direct sunlight:thumbup:


----------



## AirborneDEN (Jul 15, 2003)

that's a pretty nice color I like it  is that a newer car for the newer models? Cars these days seem to have mroe matallic to it then the older cars


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Mathew said:


> Mr. Sparkle, I think we may be two of the few who have the blue
> 
> I can't even begin to capture the many colors/shade of toledo blue


Excellent choice! Topaz for me is alittle too bright, but Toledo looks awesome!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

I know, I love the color.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I know, I love the color.


I saw your car's twin last week (Toledo Blue 3.0, SMG, yada yada yada) and it reminded me of you... that combo is truly stunning! Excellent choice!!

It looks great on the E39 and E65 as well.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

Toledo is probably the best color in the lineup. I hope they eventually bring it to the 3er.


----------



## kaichuan (Jul 30, 2003)

*My Toledo 2002 540iA*

I got my Toledo 2002 540iA last Thursday. Love it very much. Excellent all around.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I know, I love the color.


Hey Sparkler, does your car have city lights? It appears to have them, at least on the driver's side in the above pic. Maybe a reflection? Or did you activate DRLs?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

JonM said:


> Hey Sparkler, does your car have city lights? It appears to have them, at least on the driver's side in the above pic. Maybe a reflection? Or did you activate DRLs?


DRLs


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I saw your car's twin last week (Toledo Blue 3.0, SMG, yada yada yada) and it reminded me of you... that combo is truly stunning! Excellent choice!!
> 
> It looks great on the E39 and E65 as well.


I didn't get the yada yada yada option.


----------



## ammar_s007 (Mar 1, 2004)

Bobby 325i said:


> Lookin' sharp..toledo looks awesome in direct sunlight:thumbup:


yea, toledo ble on da 745 is da way to go
look so cool how i changes from dark purple inside to light blue in the sunlight


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

ammar_s007 said:


> yea, toledo ble on da 745 is da way to go
> look so cool how i changes from dark purple inside to light blue in the sunlight


I love toledo :thumbup:

but IMO, I like mystic and orient a little better :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I didn't get the yada yada yada option.


That's the best option. :tsk:


----------

